# Show off your pram!



## Char.due.jan

Just a thread for everyone to show off their pram :) and I've not bought mine yet so it will help! If you can list the pros Nd cons and the price that would be great!


----------



## mayb_baby

Silver Cross 3D
The 3D offers a full lie flat position with a soft liner allowing baby and mum to have eye-to-eye contact
It then converts to a stylish forward facing pushchair for a toddler
Suitable from birth
Soft wrap baby harness
Removable gate style bumper bar
Includes:
Cosytoe
Pram/pushchair apron
Washable liner and mattress
Converts to a travel system with the Ventura Car seat (sold separately)
12 month guarantee
 



Attached Files:







41pidtGt6RL__SX315_SY375_bv.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5









41pidtGt6RL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









41TtE8uPBTL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mayb_baby

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







41EQ6ZHPihL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tanara

_This is ours, I love love love it cause for some reason we have alot of green stuff (diaper bag, swing, nursing pillow ) so it matches and we do plan on one more baby down the road so i'm so glad its neutral. _
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1255.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 43









SAM_1256.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww they're both lovely x


----------



## _laura

I have this, Quinny Zapp Xtra.
The pram bit can turn around and lie down flat so it's a pram and we have a footmuff that goes with it aswell. 

Pros:

Its light
Folds down really small
Easy to manouver around
Max can use it for quite a while

Cons:

You can't hang a bag on it (me and Scott have a big satchel though)
Only really good for going round towns in, so if you plan on going through fields etc dont buy!
It's very expensive!

 



Attached Files:







8610467986027600.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8









8610460890418384.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vinteenage

This ours, I love it. We've taken it to the mall twice in a week and it works wonderfully. So easy to push around and super light.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61dHjWo5z9L._AA1001_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61DUf1vyPVL._AA1001_.jpg

Laura, have you looked for a diaper bag with clips on it? Mine is this one, so it's able to clip onto literally any stroller.


----------



## Tanara

_^^^ Do you not love the twist fold and unfold, It's the same on my stroller! I freaking love it! _


----------



## _laura

well i always go out with my mum or oh so one of us carries a bag and another pushes max :) the bag is massive so we can carry our shopping too!


----------



## vinteenage

I do like it! It still takes me a bit of effort to unfold it out though, I have to like throw it, haha, but it'll get easier with time!

The stroller in general is just a dream. It's super user friendly. The handle also flips to the front, so when the baby is older and out of the car seat you can still have them face you.
Like this,
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71lJyns2Z3L._AA1001_.jpg


----------



## Tanara

_You should see the stroller I have for my son, You have to pull these two things up and weirdly pull on it to unfold it, then you have to snap these to things in place on the front. 

To put it down you literally need three hands. 

So this new stroller is like super amazing to me cause it doesn't take 5 minutes to fold/unfold.

Thats super neat, The town i live in is so small she wont be a stroller much cause the only place i go thats farther than a block away is the grocery store (which i get rides to)_


----------



## 18singlemom2b

https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-6656211dt.jpg

its nice and lightweight because i have to go on the bus a lot and the infant car seat attaches :)


----------



## stephx

I have the icandy cherry...





andd the quinny buzz



Love the cherry, hate the buzz :) too heavy!! xx


----------



## vaniilla

we currently have a quinny buzz, I really like it, great on all terrain, it can be a bit bulky but I find its really easy to fold/unfold and is really easy to steer :flower:

https://www.tmbdirect.co.uk/ekmps/shops/nigelbignell/images/quinny-buzz-3-electric-blue-2010-4956-p.jpg

are buying a stokke xplory next month when oh signs a new contract as a friend has one and I think its amazing, can't decide between these two colours though 

https://www.babystrollersearch.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Stokke-Xplory-Stroller.png

https://www.bambinogoodies.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Stokke-Xplory-red_800.jpg


----------



## Char.due.jan

I like the first colour :) it's lovely.. Aww you all have such nice prams! X


----------



## emmylou92

Our ravel system is by Jane and is called the slalom pro matrix travel system.

its a good looking pram and has big wheels so good for anywhere the car seat that comes with it can be used in a lay flat position and a sit up position can be used from birth to 18 months.

mine is red and it is a good looking pram tbh.
 



Attached Files:







slalom-matrix-meteorite.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rainbows_x

I have the "I Love My Bear Travel System"

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610206752438832.jpg
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610206657699920.jpg

Pros;
- Really easy to use, the carseat literally clips onto the pram, SO easy for using taxis.
- really easy to push (in snow, bumpy ground etc)
- Huge basket in the bottom.
- Easy to fold down.
- Added toys, raincover & footmuff.
- Has a clock & temperature gauge on the front.

Cons; 
- Can be a bit bulky, especially when pushing around tiny corner shops lol.


----------



## KiansMummy

Ive got the quinny buzz, and i like it, i hated it at first but found out it had a fault and since then its been fab, it is quite heavy but its great on all different terrains and its easy to fold/unfold, when it was in for repair a borrowed a bebe confort streety chassis and i hated that it was horrendouss, so cheap and flimy like and crap over any kind of little bump, i think that made me appreciate how much i like my BUZZ. After christmas im gunna get a Maclaren buggy as a lightweight for just in town or asda or whatever.xx
 



Attached Files:







IPhone photos.. Kian and more 147.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 18









IPhone photos.. Kian and more 4780.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 22









695.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## _laura

KiansMummy said:


> Ive got the quinny buzz, and i like it, i hated it at first but found out it had a fault and since then its been fab, it is quite heavy but its great on all different terrains and its easy to fold/unfold, when it was in for repair a borrowed a bebe confort streety chassis and i hated that it was horrendouss, so cheap and flimy like and crap over any kind of little bump, i think that made me appreciate how much i like my BUZZ. After christmas im gunna get a Maclaren buggy as a lightweight for just in town or asda or whatever.xx

Have to say I can't fault Quinny systems!


----------



## Lilys mummy

My mum brought us the Cosatto Cabi 3 in 1 pram 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41daC7U1fML._SX315_SY375_.jpg​ https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41VJKNI1ehL._SX315_SY375_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41TNi6BxgWL._SX315_SY375_.jpg​


----------



## Char.due.jan

I've been looking at the cosatto cabi.. Have you tried it out yet? X


----------



## Daisy80

my mum bought these today im only 12 weeks so i dont know the rush


----------



## _laura

Daisy80 said:


> View attachment 147885
> 
> View attachment 147886
> 
> 
> 
> my mum bought these today im only 12 weeks so i dont know the rush

She brought you 2? And I thought you hadn't told her as of yesterday?

Edit: just read you told her. Congrats that everythings cool with her. Everyone told you not to worry :)


----------



## stephx

_laura said:


> Daisy80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147885
> 
> View attachment 147886
> 
> 
> 
> my mum bought these today im only 12 weeks so i dont know the rush
> 
> She brought you 2? And I thought you hadn't told her as of yesterday?Click to expand...


Seems plausible :coffee:

Edit: :dohh:


----------



## Daisy80

i told her but shes doing all the shopping and things shes online buying things now i dont feel apart of it i only told her late last night.


----------



## _laura

Yeah I just re-read, did an edit. Still don't get the people that buy 2 travel systems. My grandparents fortunately bought my one for me!


----------



## _laura

Daisy80 said:


> i told her but shes doing all the shopping and things shes online buying things now i dont feel apart of it i only told her late last night.

Just tell her it's your child and you want to choose what he/she has with her. Also if you want say that you don't want to buy much until you know the gender?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Those two are exactly the same? Just a different colour? Tell your mum that it seems silly to waste all this money on prams especially as you don't yet know the gender and havent been for you first scan x


----------



## Daisy80

Ones for a boy and the other for a girl i dont know why she bought them she just did and i did go for my scan on friday.


----------



## AriannasMama

This is mine, the only con I can think of is that its kind of hard to fit into the trunk of my car.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs254.snc4/40050_477395005920_590700920_7013662_5421163_n.jpg


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hmm ok seems a little silly, but whatever :) 


And aww I like that one and arianna is beautiful by the way x


----------



## Lilys mummy

Char.due.jan said:


> I've been looking at the cosatto cabi.. Have you tried it out yet? X

No we haven't even took it out the box yet :) x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ooh okay, let me know when you do :) that's if I've not bought mine yet lol xx


----------



## Lilys mummy

Ok, i will do :) x


----------



## Daisy80

I dont think its silly


----------



## Char.due.jan

To buy two prams one for a boy and one for a girl when you don't even know the sex? Even millionaires don't do that lol.. But whatever you feel is best.


----------



## Daisy80

hmmm


----------



## lauram_92

Daisy80 - I like the prams, how much did they cost and what one is for the girl and what one is for the boy?


----------



## Daisy80

I don't know how much they cost my mum got them and its the one with the blue lining for a boy and the other for a girl.


----------



## Char.due.jan

What's the brand name of the pram and model?


----------



## mum2beagain

Lilys mummy said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the cosatto cabi.. Have you tried it out yet? X
> 
> No we haven't even took it out the box yet :) xClick to expand...

i have the cabi for my son loveit its so lovely to push i love the parentfacing part of it and the fact that it can be turned round to face front in 2seconds it stated that seat unit cant be used untill 6 months however my son didnt want to be lieing flat all the time after 3months so we used it laid right back with a head hugger and bever had an issue he is now 6 months so just took head hugger away but i would definatly reccomend it x


----------



## lauram_92

So are you gunna return one when you find out the sex? I got my pram second hand, it's blue though so I was lucky I am having a boy :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

mum2beagain said:


> Lilys mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the cosatto cabi.. Have you tried it out yet? X
> 
> No we haven't even took it out the box yet :) xClick to expand...
> 
> i have the cabi for my son loveit its so lovely to push i love the parentfacing part of it and the fact that it can be turned round to face front in 2seconds it stated that seat unit cant be used untill 6 months however my son didnt want to be lieing flat all the time after 3months so we used it laid right back with a head hugger and bever had an issue he is now 6 months so just took head hugger away but i would definatly reccomend it xClick to expand...


Thanks Hun :) can I ask where you purchased it from? And how much it was? Hows the car seat part of it? X


----------



## Daisy80

why are use asking me so many questions? u havent asked questions like this to the other girls. I dont know what happening with it my mums doing it all, i wish she wasnt tho.
I dont know make and model either.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Just curious that's all.. As to how you've got pictures of them without a brand name or model :/


----------



## Daisy80

Oright okay i just came on this forum for help and support mabye i should leave this site to my mother.


----------



## lauram_92

I wasn't meaning to be mean by the questions... I was just wondering. I mean if you can afford two prams and I can't even afford one..


----------



## Char.due.jan

Sorry if I've offended you? I just don't understand that's all...


----------



## Lilys mummy

Char.due.jan said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilys mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the cosatto cabi.. Have you tried it out yet? X
> 
> No we haven't even took it out the box yet :) xClick to expand...
> 
> i have the cabi for my son loveit its so lovely to push i love the parentfacing part of it and the fact that it can be turned round to face front in 2seconds it stated that seat unit cant be used untill 6 months however my son didnt want to be lieing flat all the time after 3months so we used it laid right back with a head hugger and bever had an issue he is now 6 months so just took head hugger away but i would definatly reccomend it xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun :) can I ask where you purchased it from? And how much it was? Hows the car seat part of it? XClick to expand...

I got mine from mothercare , It was £385 for the pram, the carseat was sold seperately and that was £115. It goes into a travel system with the car seat :) x


----------



## Daisy80

Im sure if your mum took over and paid for everything for you you would be able to afford 2


----------



## aob1013

I will upload a picture tomorrow, but we have a bugaboo cameleon and absolutely love it! We are also buying a Stokke Xplory next month. I sold mine a couple of months ago and regret it sooo much!


----------



## lauram_92

Daisy80 said:


> Im sure if your mum took over and paid for everything for you you would be able to afford 2

Hmm, probably not. My family doesn't have that much money, definately not enough to afford two prams..


----------



## Char.due.jan

1. my mum would never do that
2. No she actually wouldn't she has far more important things to spend money on than unessecary purchases of two prams


----------



## rainbows_x

Girls, don't be so quick to judge and throw accusations.

My parents could afford two prams, but I didn't see the need personally.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Lilys mummy said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilys mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the cosatto cabi.. Have you tried it out yet? X
> 
> No we haven't even took it out the box yet :) xClick to expand...
> 
> i have the cabi for my son loveit its so lovely to push i love the parentfacing part of it and the fact that it can be turned round to face front in 2seconds it stated that seat unit cant be used untill 6 months however my son didnt want to be lieing flat all the time after 3months so we used it laid right back with a head hugger and bever had an issue he is now 6 months so just took head hugger away but i would definatly reccomend it xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun :) can I ask where you purchased it from? And how much it was? Hows the car seat part of it? XClick to expand...
> 
> I got mine from mothercare , It was £385 for the pram, the carseat was sold seperately and that was £115. It goes into a travel system with the car seat :) xClick to expand...

Aww thanks :)


----------



## _laura

Daisy80 said:


> Im sure if your mum took over and paid for everything for you you would be able to afford 2

To be honest im offended by that statement. In reply, No not really. My mums supportive and all but shes helping out by buying me tubs of formula a month. Just her being there is all the support I need in the world! We also got most of our stuff 2nd hand because it's just as good as brand new and it's not hurting max. We only got a new pram and car seat because my grandparents had some money put by and gave it to me. 

No ones being offensive, were just curious, asking lots of nice questions because were interested!

Probably put that far too bluntly but the lack of sleep over the past couple of days has really got to me!


----------



## sequeena

I'm gatecrashing here but have to say the prams are lovely :) 

I'm getting the i'coo vario, I've had my eye on it for ages!

https://www.1stbabyshop.co.uk/uploaded/products/big/do_519.jpg


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ooh that's lovely!! Never seen this one before.

Where are you planning on buying it from and how much?

Aww there's so many beautiful prams!! So hard to pick


----------



## _laura

sequeena said:


> I'm gatecrashing here but have to say the prams are lovely :)
> 
> I'm getting the i'coo vario, I've had my eye on it for ages!
> 
> https://www.1stbabyshop.co.uk/uploaded/products/big/do_519.jpg

WOW! I love that pram! I need to get off this thread.


----------



## sequeena

Ebay is my friend :haha: Apparently it's worth £899 but it's going to actually cost £259 :flower:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aww its lovely!! Its going to be so hard for me to pick a pram. I wrnt to toys r us the other day and threw a paddy because they didn't have any i liked! Haha, that's why I'm wary of ordering off the internet in case it comes and I hate it :/


----------



## sequeena

Aww hun I have to get it off the internet I don't know anywhere that stocks it and I've never seen anyone with it... good news for me I suppose :haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Suppose I could just send it back if I don't like it :)


----------



## _laura

Char.due.jan said:


> Aww its lovely!! Its going to be so hard for me to pick a pram. I wrnt to toys r us the other day and threw a paddy because they didn't have any i liked! Haha, that's why I'm wary of ordering off the internet in case it comes and I hate it :/

Go into all the places and try (mothercare aswell!) then what I did aswell was go up to people in the street and ask what model their pram was and how they found it :haha: scary preggo woman I was!


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> Go into all the places and try (mothercare aswell!) then what I did aswell was *go up to people in the street and ask what model their pram was and how they found it *:haha: scary preggo woman I was!

HAHAHA that is hilarious.. Did they ever seem freaked out by you?


----------



## _laura

No not after they realised I had a bump! Also I worked in a local shop so I asked people when I was working aswell.


----------



## Abblebubba

Did i hear someone say something about prams? :D 
Which one out of my seven would you like to hear about? i know a lot about prams so if i can be of help at all....[im slightly obsessed..:blush:]
Im in a wheelchair and i could never decide on a buggy that worked with my chair or that i liked :rofl: 
I've had travel systems, strollers, three wheelers, Quinny & Pramettes. 
Hope i can help. :hugs:


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

i have the hauck malibu i loveeeeeeeeee it lol comes with car seat,pram,changing bag& buggy.

i love the fact that i can just have it with car seat its a god send :) 

Just To Say My Mum Couldn't Help Me Out So You're Lucky That Your Mum Can :)
 



Attached Files:







01-142165a_Malibu11_AIO_TrioCharcoal_thumbnail_x280y280.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vinteenage

I think it's so funny that prams are _such_ a big deal in the UK! In the US, styles and choices are so limited unless you want to spend $700+


----------



## rboots

I have the iCandy peach, it's awesome!! Only con I can think of is that it was a little on the pricey side. Luckily I work for the place I got it from so got staff discount otherwise there would be no chance of me affording it. One of the things I love about it is that it folds so small and so easily. You can literally do it one handed, just push the handle bar in and then it has a strap you lift up so you can put it straight over your shoulder! It's not too heavy and can be used with a maxi cosi car seat for a travel system. It's really good on all terrain and has puncture proof wheels. I have it in the blackjack colour so to stay neutral as this is my first baby and see it as more of an investment lol! Oh and it converts to a double with a peach blossom converter thingy (you never know! OH has a history of twins on his side) I am on my phone so dunno how to post a pic...website is www.icandyuk.com 
The other one I tried out and would recommend is the babystyle oyster. (They are On the kiddicare website I think) it was about £450 all inclusive (car seat, chassis, seat, carrycot colour packs, footmuff and changing bag) or about £275 for the stroller on it's own, that was at a local stockists though, very stylish looking travel system, easy to use and fold and lightweight too. Only downside for me was that I live on a farm and to get anywhere there is a half mile walk down a Dirt track, unfortunately the oyster didn't look quite hard enough to survive that, especially as I'd be doing it at least twice a day.


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

We put a deposit on the bugaboo chameleon in blue. 
hope ur okay daisy (forgot ur user name sorry)


----------



## AndyyMay

Char.due.jan said:


> What's the brand name of the pram and model?

If I'm correct...i'm sure it's a babystyle pram
the model either being ts2 or s3d (one of those) and cost 243.95 for all of it 
Hope that was helpfull

I've got the babystyle TS2 in Aero white and Adore it to pieces tbh:)

xx
 



Attached Files:







TS2_aero_white_multi_muff_bag_l.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> I think it's so funny that prams are _such_ a big deal in the UK! In the US, styles and choices are so limited unless you want to spend $700+

Totally agree, mine was $220 and even thats a bit much when you can get one for $150 or so thats just as good, lol.


----------



## vinteenage

mrs.stokes said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> I think it's so funny that prams are _such_ a big deal in the UK! In the US, styles and choices are so limited unless you want to spend $700+
> 
> Totally agree, mine was $220 and even thats a bit much when you can get one for $150 or so thats just as good, lol.Click to expand...

Mine was $180, but OH's brother and girlfriend bought it for us. It's getting a lot of use with all the Christmas shopping!


----------



## KateyCakes

AndyyMay said:


> I've got the babystyle TS2 in Aero white and Adore it to pieces tbh:)
> 
> xx

I looked at that one on the internet :D Quite a nice price too, was cheaper than the silver cross one I wanted but looks exactly the same.. But wasn't too sure about the white. Bit wary of it getting dirty quickly :wacko:

Have you got tried it out yet? x


----------



## nicole_

got the silver cross atm
but we change our mind all the time lol 
i could never live with a white buggy lol! it would get so grubby so quick!


----------



## cupcake momma

We'll probably get this one, but I doubt I'll use it much :shrug:
https://www.target.com/First-Years-Ignite-Lightweight-Stroller/dp/B002WB2GB6/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton


----------



## _laura

cupcake momma said:


> We'll probably get this one, but I doubt I'll use it much :shrug:
> https://www.target.com/First-Years-Ignite-Lightweight-Stroller/dp/B002WB2GB6/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton

just so you know that stroller says from 6 months +
you planning on wearing bubs until then?


----------



## vinteenage

_laura said:


> cupcake momma said:
> 
> 
> We'll probably get this one, but I doubt I'll use it much :shrug:
> https://www.target.com/First-Years-Ignite-Lightweight-Stroller/dp/B002WB2GB6/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton
> 
> just so you know that stroller says from 6 months +
> you planning on wearing bubs until then?Click to expand...

Yeah I was going to point that out too. I'd recommend getting that and one of these so you can put the baby in it when he/she is in their bucket car sear.


----------



## mayb_baby

OHs grandparents bought our Pram Silvercross 3D £300 in mothercare about 3 months ago I think it stayed in OHs grandparents so still in its box and yesterday there was a 1 week offer on our pram to get the car seat free. We were in the shop to get the car seat as Im due tomorrow and we kept putting it off as the seat is £115 and the woman said 
-"I remember you two (looking at my OH lol think she fancys him lol) do you have the pram at home in its box, bring it in and we will scan the bar code for you and put it with the car seat, but I putting my neck on the line here (aked her supivisor who said OK)"

So we drove 40 mins to OHs grandads house and 40 mins back to the shop and got our car seat free as the offer was ending at 5pm yesterday evening it was like 4 when we were in the shop :happydance:

we tried to give her £20 as she carried the carseat out OH was carring the pram but she wouldn't take it said it's against policy, she kept talking directly to OH but I was like WooooHoooo £115 FOR ME!!!
:haha:

Pointless but delighted and like to ramble through my lovely back contractions :)
xxx
 



Attached Files:







41EQ6ZHPihL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2









41pidtGt6RL__SX315_SY375_bv.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









41TtE8uPBTL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nicole_

mayb_baby said:


> OHs grandparents bought our Pram Silvercross 3D £300 in mothercare about 3 months ago I think it stayed in OHs grandparents so still in its box and yesterday there was a 1 week offer on our pram to get the car seat free. We were in the shop to get the car seat as Im due tomorrow and we kept putting it off as the seat is £115 and the woman said
> -"I remember you two (looking at my OH lol think she fancys him lol) do you have the pram at home in its box, bring it in and we will scan the bar code for you and put it with the car seat, but I putting my neck on the line here (aked her supivisor who said OK)"
> 
> So we drove 40 mins to OHs grandads house and 40 mins back to the shop and got our car seat free :happydance:
> 
> we tried to give her £20 as she carried the carseat out OH was carring the pram but she wouldn't take it said it's against policy, she kept talking directly to OH but I was like WooooHoooo £115 FOR ME!!!
> :haha:
> 
> Pointless but delighted and like to ramble through my lovely back contractions :)
> xxx

same here!
were on the babyplan 
popped into mothercare to pay some money off on it, and saw the carseat was free, so got that put on with our pram freeeee :D so happy
i love mothercare, there so helpful


----------



## mayb_baby

nicole_ said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> OHs grandparents bought our Pram Silvercross 3D £300 in mothercare about 3 months ago I think it stayed in OHs grandparents so still in its box and yesterday there was a 1 week offer on our pram to get the car seat free. We were in the shop to get the car seat as Im due tomorrow and we kept putting it off as the seat is £115 and the woman said
> -"I remember you two (looking at my OH lol think she fancys him lol) do you have the pram at home in its box, bring it in and we will scan the bar code for you and put it with the car seat, but I putting my neck on the line here (aked her supivisor who said OK)"
> 
> So we drove 40 mins to OHs grandads house and 40 mins back to the shop and got our car seat free :happydance:
> 
> we tried to give her £20 as she carried the carseat out OH was carring the pram but she wouldn't take it said it's against policy, she kept talking directly to OH but I was like WooooHoooo £115 FOR ME!!!
> :haha:
> 
> Pointless but delighted and like to ramble through my lovely back contractions :)
> xxx
> 
> same here!
> were on the babyplan
> popped into mothercare to pay some money off on it, and saw the carseat was free, so got that put on with our pram freeeee :D so happy
> i love mothercare, there so helpfulClick to expand...

What colour do you have? We have the jet sport LOVE IT 
xxx


----------



## nicole_

yup got the jet too :D
i was sad i thought it was boring, but now i love it :) its all smart and nice for a boy 
we dont get ours delivered till march though :( i wanna play with it lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Im yet to get mine out of it's box :dohh:


----------



## AndyyMay

KateyCakes said:


> AndyyMay said:
> 
> 
> I've got the babystyle TS2 in Aero white and Adore it to pieces tbh:)
> 
> xx
> 
> I looked at that one on the internet :D Quite a nice price too, was cheaper than the silver cross one I wanted but looks exactly the same.. But wasn't too sure about the white. Bit wary of it getting dirty quickly :wacko:
> 
> Have you got tried it out yet? xClick to expand...

You can get that same one in a black version...don't know if youve seen it..they got more designs than that aswell:)

No i havn't=/ It's At MIL as she won't let me have it till babys born(shes superstitious)

I did set it up down hers and pushed it down the hallway,i found it really light which is good for what i wanted and its got nice swivel wheels
I was also gunna get a silvercross which look similar to this but after reeading million reviews i decided to go with the one i loved best:)
x


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah, OH said he prefers the black one. I wanted the pink one but he's made it clear, he doesn't want to push it around! :haha: 
I wanted something a bit different too, that no one else would have around here. The silver cross ones seem pretty popular at the moment. I'm picky. I don't want to walk around with the same pram as 1000000000000 other mums :rofl:


----------



## cupcake momma

_laura said:


> cupcake momma said:
> 
> 
> We'll probably get this one, but I doubt I'll use it much :shrug:
> https://www.target.com/First-Years-Ignite-Lightweight-Stroller/dp/B002WB2GB6/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton
> 
> just so you know that stroller says from 6 months +
> you planning on wearing bubs until then?Click to expand...

I plan on wearing him until I can't anymore, that's why I won't use it much 
I'm getting one of these because I know I'll use it way more than a stroller, I'm just getting it for just-in-case
https://www.target.com/Moby-Wrap-Ba...olor-bin,price&searchRank=pmrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## AndyyMay

KateyCakes said:


> Yeah, OH said he prefers the black one. I wanted the pink one but he's made it clear, he doesn't want to push it around! :haha:
> I wanted something a bit different too, that no one else would have around here. The silver cross ones seem pretty popular at the moment. I'm picky. I don't want to walk around with the same pram as 1000000000000 other mums :rofl:

Haha,Sounds Abit Like My OH,Although He's All For The "Pink" I'm not much of a pink lover myself tbh,not fussed on the colour >.<

It was the first pram I saw and fell in love with...the closet I got to finding another I liked was the silvercross...but Tbh I Just wanted the Babystyle one which Is What I ended up getting.

Yeah..I've Noticed Silvercross do seem very popular indeed!
xD
At the end of the day go for what you love & is gunna be best for you:)

x


----------



## GemmaLeanne

I chose the Mothercare Trenton deluxe, My mum and dad said if i put £100 towards it they would pay the rest (they really wanted to help but dont have much money, so it was thier way of lending a hand and it really helped us out!) Its been paid for now and due to be delivered 12th of jan, even though iv sort of got an eye for the silver cross 3d now :haha: im terrible with pushchairs. Has to be said though after playing around with this one in the shop its so uch more practical than the silver cross thank god so i do have a reason not to regret getting this one.
it folds down so easily that i could do it 1 handed (thats alot for me, im not all that good with the folding side of things usually - im going by babysitting experience where pushchairs have been my enemy!) it can be parent facing untill LO is using the actual chair part, which means i can have her facing me when shes tiny (again quite important to me) and also the wheels and the suspension seem pretty good too! and it isnt too bulky. so over all im proud :haha:

i like the idea of the carry cot aswell! i feel sorry when LO is always in the carseat (i just think they look a bit cramped lol) so having the carrycot option aswell as the carseat to put LO in is pretty cool :)
:flower:
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Mothercare-Trenton-Deluxe-Pushchair-Travel-System.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x__amour

Here's mine.
 



Attached Files:







3na3kc3of5O45W15P6aanf4dc845e69b71834.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsEngland

xKARENxBABYx said:


> i have the hauck malibu i loveeeeeeeeee it lol comes with car seat,pram,changing bag& buggy.
> 
> i love the fact that i can just have it with car seat its a god send :)
> 
> Just To Say My Mum Couldn't Help Me Out So You're Lucky That Your Mum Can :)

I have this in red and love love love it! Not keen on the changing bag so i got another one but wasn't a big deal.
People always say its looks really expensive but it wasn't and its so easy to use once you get the hang of it!


----------



## leoniebabey

I first had a petitie star dot with carry cot
HATED IT, was so hard to push and was really heavy to get in and out of the car
https://i52.tinypic.com/vqk4cw.jpg

I now have an obaby zezu
absoloutly LOVE it! can be pram, rear facing or front facing!
steers really easy and alothough it folds down into 2 bits its really easy to put up and the wheels detach to get it into small boots!

only cons are it's quite wide and also the wheels can puncture just had to get one of them fixed!
i have it in black/green!
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ephois.jpg


----------



## Mummy2B21

The prams daisy has got are both by babystyle as i was planning on getting the white one but changed my mind for an oyster, Its not nessasirly two prams its one chassis and you can just buy the other seat/covers ect so you only have to buy one chassis.


----------



## Char.due.jan

Daisy is now inactive on the boards...


----------



## KiansMummy

Char.due.jan said:


> Daisy is now inactive on the boards...

was daisy fake?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Well shes inactive now so I can only presume so lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

The story seemed a bit off, why would you buy a girl and boy pram be4 you knew the sex ?


----------



## MissMamma

This is mine :D i luuurve it...

Pros:
- a dream to push, super light and easy to manouvre
- folds up nice and small [wheels come off easy too to make it even smaller]
- looks ace :haha:
- can have the pushchair facing out or towards mummy
- can lock the wheels for bumpy terrain which has been a lifesaver with all this snow and ice

Cons:
- i cant hang my changing bag on it but i dont really mind as i dont use a real changing bag anyways
- nothing else!



How different are american prams to english ones?!


----------



## leoniebabey

I lovee that pram! i want i want i want
mines pretty similar though, the wheels come off and all that and it can be rear facing
x


----------



## vinteenage

MissMammaToBe said:


> How different are american prams to english ones?!

US strollers are pretty much all travel systems like this, unless you want to spend about $800 (610 euros) on a pram like you ladies have in the UK...which isn't really possible for a lot of teens!


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Or maybe she deleted her account???


----------



## HollyMay

We bought the Baby Jogger City Mini Double in stone. It's expensive,but it seems worthily.
You girls with twins bought a double and two singles? A friend told me that it's tough to pass trough some doors with a double. It seems much, but if we save we can do it. What do you think?


----------



## Lilys mummy

HollyMay said:


> We bought the Baby Jogger City Mini Double in stone. It's expensive,but it seems worthily.
> You girls with twins bought a double and two singles? A friend told me that it's tough to pass trough some doors with a double. It seems much, but if we save we can do it. What do you think?

I don't have twins but i have a 2 year olld and i will soon have a newborn :) Lily already has a pushchair and my mum and dad brought us a pram. But if i go out with them both on my own i will need a double so Rics mum and dad said they are going to buy us one :)


----------



## zebbed89

We have just brought the hauck condor and i love it!
 



Attached Files:







pram.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HollyMay

I think I'm going to buy it so. Any ideas of lightweight single prams? (any budget, I'll check it later!)


----------

